# Can we really trust OBD11?



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Had my Atlas in at the dealer as OBD11 gave me some trouble codes. They have talked to VW tech and they were told that some of the readers out there are causing some issues. The dealer then went on to try to prove it to me that OB11 is causing issues in the Atlas, they did an OBD scan and it showed clear, I plugged the OBD11 and it came out car, then did another scan and resulted with trouble codes, they plugged their reader in and the codes were shown. They cleared again, scanned with a clear result then plugged my OBD11 came clear, then tried it again and it gave me a new different set of faults. 

I will trust it to do adaptations but I don't think I would for scanning. I am not going to scan with it or use it for 2 weeks and will head back to the dealer for a new scan to make sure that they are correct and that all is still clear. By the way it was giving me DataBus errors and steering communication errors then later gave intermittent injector 6 miss-fire, which then changed to intermittent injector 2 miss-fire.

What do you think?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Having a code does not mean you have an issue. How is the vehicle operating?


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm a VCDS aficionado, but it seems extremely improbable that OBDeleven is doing something to create faults.

Be advised there are certain unconfirmed or intermittent faults that will be seen by VCDS (and possibly by OBDeleven) that are NOT seen by ODIS (the dealer tool). This is by design. In VCDS, you can turn that on and off, it's called Aggressive Mode, and it's on by default. It's hard to say since you have not shared the specific fault codes, but from what you've described, this could be consistent with what you're seeing.


----------

